# Winide para microcontroladores motorola



## Manuel Arturo Espinel C. (Jun 30, 2007)

Buen dia tengan todos.

Desde que he trabajado con microcontroladores de la familia HC08 de motorola, lo he hecho con el  GP32, JL3, y JK3,   cada uno de estos necesita una versión de winide,  ahora necesito trabajar con el  IC    HC08QY4, he descargado la vercion de winide para este micro pero en todos los intentos que he hecho me dice que es una vercion DEMO y me genera errores al compilar que no deberian ser errores.

Le agradesco de antemano si alguien me puede colaborar ya sea con un el programa en buen estado o alguna información que me permita lograr mi objetivo.


----------



## JMB (Jul 25, 2007)

Saludos,

por que no intentas con codewarrior una plataforma para trabajar con microcontroladores motorola, este tiene todas las librerias de los microcontroladores distribuidos por freescale (microcontroladores de motorola); y si deseas también puedes escribir las rutinas en assembler como en el WinIde.


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Jul 31, 2007)

Nada que hacer, yo llevo 3 años manejando micros freescale y el win ide es interesante, pero  no es lo mejor... Code warrior es el programa que necesitas


----------



## Quique (Mar 20, 2009)

Hola que tal?
Alguien sabe donde conseguir un CodeWarrior, pero no la última versión sino la 2 o 3 por ejemplo? Es que yo estoy usando una notebook PentiumIII para programar y todo eso y no lepuedo instalar el que yo tengo (creo que es el 5 o el 6)...
Gracias


----------



## diegito2468 (May 4, 2009)

una pregunta para agregar.... tengo una plataforma de motorola que es el DBHC08_R4 para implementar micros motorola, en especial el GP32, que pasa?, que en winide es algo facil de implementar un programa en el micro, pero en Codewarrior, al seleccionar la familia de este micro, no sale la opcion serial to monitor (cabe aclarar que la plataforma DBHC08_R4 funciona con puerto serial)...q hacer?

gracias


----------



## Alekvasb (Ene 10, 2010)

Yo tengo dos versiones del Code Warrior.

Una que es del 2002 y que tocaba pedir la licencia por correo, creo que es  la 3.
Ese me corre en un pIII con 128 de ram.


Si la necesitan yo lo podría subir.


----------



## jhota_jhota (Ene 12, 2010)

diegito2468 el code warrior si tiene la opcion de modo monitor para este microcontrrolador en tal caso que no lo pueda manejar utilice win ide, es decir puede hacer el programa en code warrior y quemarlo y simularlo con win ide. la version de code warrior 6 esta gratuita en la pagina de freescale teniendo en cuenta que el espacion maximo para la version gratuita creo si no estoy mal es de 64 k.


----------



## curioso207 (Mar 8, 2011)

hace tiempo conteste esta pregunta checa este link y encontraras el link para poder bajarlo la licencia viene para 32k libres

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/microcontrolador-jl3-49156/

saludos


----------

